# UL Listed vs UL Certified



## 10492

Anyone have any info regarding the big difference in these two listings?

IS UL Certified, a listing used when retrofitting something else, using all UL listed materials?

In regards to lighting, sorry.


----------



## jw0445

That is my understanding also.


----------



## 10492

This is all I can find on this thought.

UL 1598B 

I can find nothing about retrofitting HID.

I'm still lost.


----------



## Wirenuting

I thought a UL listing is what you get before they test and cert the item. 
I don't believe a UL certificate is a requirement by law. It is great to know an item has been tested by an independent laboratory.


----------



## 10492

Wirenuting said:


> I don't believe a UL certificate is a requirement by law.


I think it is, but have no proof.

I _believe, _that local municipalities, any state or govenrment funded anything, could only purchase UL listed materails for everything . 

The UL Certified or UL Recognized labels could be the way to comply with this requirement.


----------



## Wirenuting

Dnkldorf said:


> I think it is, but have no proof.
> 
> I believe, that local municipalities, any state or govenrment funded anything, could only purchase UL listed materails for everything .
> 
> The UL Certified or UL Recognized labels could be the way to comply with this requirement.


You are right about a contract being written to include a requirment for only UL certified equipment. 
But I think the law was dropped years ago so that equipment with a CA listing would be allowed. 
UL had stopped alot of sub-par junk from overseas getting used in the states.


----------



## Lighting Retro

In order to retrofit an HID fixture and have a UL rating, you must have lab testing done. We've done this before when proposing an induction solution for a load of HID enclosed fixtures. We needed it for two reasons. One was for induction warranty purposes to make sure the product would not fail prematurely due to heat sink issues. Two, since it was a food environment, it was a requirement to us to keep the fixture UL rated. Fulham did the testing with the kit they made. If you need a contact over there, shoot me a message. Thanks.


----------



## 10492

Lighting Retro said:


> In order to retrofit an HID fixture and have a UL rating, you must have lab testing done.


 
What rating did you need? Listed, certified, or recognized.



Lighting Retro said:


> We've done this before when proposing an induction solution for a load of HID enclosed fixtures. We needed it for two reasons. One was for induction warranty purposes to make sure the product would not fail prematurely due to heat sink issues.


Was this a listed induction bulb? Edison base or external driver?




Lighting Retro said:


> Fulham did the testing with the kit they made. If you need a contact over there, shoot me a message. Thanks.


Who is Fulham, and thank you...:thumbsup:


----------

